# kein eintrag in google



## schaeaef (10. Oktober 2005)

hallo,

ich habe ein ganz großes problem! ich habe ein webseite gemacht, bei der ich große probleme habe, sie in google einzutragen. in suchmaschienen wie yahoo.de und so läuft sie. war auch mal in google drinn, aber egal wie oft ich sie eintrage, sie erscheint einfach nicht mehr! es ist sehr dringend, die seite muss nun endlich in google erscheinen!

url: http://www.mediationsteam-tirol.at 

stimmt eventuell am quelltext was nicht, muss ich was entfernen oder hinzufügen ?!
was muss ich ändern, damit sie endlich in google erscheint !

mfg


----------



## Christopher Perrin (11. Oktober 2005)

Möglicherweise musst du noch warten weil der Crawler die Seite noch nicht drangenommen hat. Das kann unter umständen noch dauern.

Mfg Christopher


----------



## Maik (11. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht liegt es am mangelnden Seiteninhalt


----------



## schaeaef (11. Oktober 2005)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegt es am mangelnden Seiteninhalt


naja, wie gesagt, die seite war schon mal in google  sie ist jetzt aber wieder draußen! kann man irgendwie "versteckten" inhalt hinzufügen, ohne das an der homepage selber was geändert wird ?!

mfg


----------



## Gumbo (11. Oktober 2005)

Die Domain „meditationsteam-tirol.at“ scheint tatsächlich nicht indexiert zu sein.


----------



## franz007 (11. Oktober 2005)

> war auch mal in google drinn, aber egal wie oft ich sie eintrage, sie erscheint einfach nicht



Wenn du eine Seite mehrmals einträgst hintereinander wir sie wieder aus dem index genommen

mehr dazu auf

http://www.drweb.de/suchmaschinen/index.shtml


----------



## schaeaef (11. Oktober 2005)

franzspam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Seite mehrmals einträgst hintereinander wir sie wieder aus dem index genommen
> 
> mehr dazu auf
> 
> http://www.drweb.de/suchmaschinen/index.shtml


ich hoffe, dass ich noch eine chance habe, die seite einzutragen! es ist nämlich sehr wichtig  wie soll ich am besten vorgehen, habe die seite gestern mal mit hello engines eingetragen, aber da glaub ich leider auch zwei mal, zumindest war es mehr als einmal !

mfg


----------



## schaeaef (12. Oktober 2005)

die seite erscheint in google !


----------



## onkele (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

Google findet die Seite schon mal - und damit ist der erste wichtige Schritt seitens der Suchamschine schon gemacht - das geht dann wohl so "häppchenweise" weiter:

Bei mir ging´s neulich mal fast ein Vierteljahr, bis "alles" drin war: Erst hat man nur die URL gefunden, dann Stück für Stück seiten - und mehrere Wochen später waren dann die kompletten Texpassagen indiziert.

Schöne Grüße,
Marco


----------



## schaeaef (17. Oktober 2005)

hallo,

die seite war jetzt für ne woche drinn und jetzt wurde sie wieder rausgeschmießen, woran kann das liegne?! ich verzweifel noch!

mfg


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Oktober 2005)

Also die Startseite ist aber drin. Ich weiss nur nicht so genau was du dir davon erhoffst. Ich meine, die Seite hat zum einen nur sehr wenige Seiten und zum anderen einen sehr schlechten PR. Wenn jemand also nach Meditation sucht, so wird er diese seite nicht finden.

Zum anderen besteht die Startseite halb aus Javascript und dort sind keine wirklichen Informationen. Wieso also nicht direkt eine der danach folgenden Seiten nehmen? Eine solche "Startseite" verschlechtert deinen PR nur und ich hatte damals auch das Problem, dass ich durch eine solche Seite unauffindbar in google war. Kaum war sie weg, klappte alles wunderbar!


----------



## franz007 (18. Oktober 2005)

Schau dir mal die Seite unter

http://www.gritechnologies.com/tools/spider.go

an.

So sieht google deine Seite! Das heißt wenn dort nicht die ganze Seite zugänglich ist ist sie auch für den google spider nicht zugänglich!


----------



## Lucretia (18. Oktober 2005)

schaeaef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man irgendwie "versteckten" inhalt hinzufügen, ohne das an der homepage selber was geändert wird ?!



kann man, sollte man aber lieber nicht tun - im Zweifalsfall kannst du gerade deswegen bei Google rausfliegen!


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Oktober 2005)

Das sollte man sogar unbedingt nicht tun, denn google erkennt doppelten Content (weil ja so viele so "intelligent" waren und das alte Schema der Suchmaschiene durch versteckten Content zerstört haben). Soll heißen, wenn du beispielsweise mit SessionID's im Forum arbeitest und google diese als doppelten Content dann ansieht, du sehr schnell einen super schlechten PR bekommst...also unbedingt lassen!


----------

